# Wanted: Waikiki Beach August 25-31



## concertgoer (Jul 30, 2013)

If you have a time share on Waikiki Beach from August 25-31, please call me at 626.280.6865 

very interested.

I've got a plane flight without lodging, and my wife is really getting on me to lock in a place.

thx.

adam


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 30, 2013)

concertgoer said:


> If you have a time share on Waikiki Beach from August 25-31, please call me at 626.280.6865
> 
> very interested.
> 
> ...



You might want to remove the phone number and request message contact, scammers are known to collect phone numbers from public web pages.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------

